# Languages valued by employers



## purplerose (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm just about to graduate from my architecture school (in Poland) and after a few years of practice I'd love to move to Australia. 

As I want to start learning a new language, I wonder if there is any particularly useful in Aus... I'm thinking in the first place about Italian/German. Any recommendations, considering my future job?


----------



## bumpbump (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmmm, architecture.. i really wouldnt know. But in general for the moment, japanese and chinese are well sought after.


----------



## AUSConnect (May 14, 2012)

Australia education does not value language schooling as much as other countries, including those in Europe, so are already at an advantage speaking at least two languages. But to answer your question, I concur with BumpBump, go Asian: Chinese will be a massive investment of your time, but easy to find courses and practice here. I am not an expert in the architecture environment, however, I would suggest that an Asian language would assist you better in Australia, professionally at least, than Italian or German.

If there is a member with architecture background please contribute!

Cheers,

Daniel


----------

